# Milly, Staffie x, DOB 02.08, Farnham, Surrey



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Milly, Staffie x, DOB 02.08, Farnham, Surrey



*Homing Requirements: *Milly needs a dog conversant family and to live with a male neutered dog. She needs to regain her confidence outside in her new territory. She will soon settle into the much loved and loving family dog that she is destined to be.

*Her Story: *Milly started life sleeping in someone's car. Was taken in to join a family with a male Boxer and enjoyed an inclusive lifestyle. Six months later she came into season and the rest is her sad history. They had 10 pups who all had super temperaments. We know as 4 of them came into rescue. After an incident between 5 unneutered dogs (Dad, mum and 3 x 1 year old siblings!), the family decided to keep dad and daughter making Milly and sons homeless. Milly was homed as an only dog, but lost her confidence; she is now happy being back amongst other dogs again. Milly is spayed, vax'd and chipped.

*Advert:* Milly is a 2 year old black and brindle Stafford. She is beautiful to behold both in looks and temperament. She lives to love and has successfully lived with children 10 year+ and could live with younger. She has put 4 paws down though requesting a male dog companion (never 2 bitches together).

Milly is an easy going dog once settled and comfortable. She has lived with cats, but if the cats are nervous of dogs she may take a while to accept and not chase. She is used to a low dog density setting. She is in good health. Her pointed ears make her look alert and keen in everything she pursues. She always enjoys a cuddle and is used to sleeping on her master's bed. Milly so deserves to find her family and begin to enjoy life again.

Please visit this Milly's individual thread, in Dogs needing homes in Kennels our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: to find out more about her and follow her progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".




For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Janet:

"Poor Milly had to wait until last for a walk in the pouring rain last week. I had to make a phone call and when I opened the boot of my car she jumped straightaway over the parcel shelf and sat down on the back seat - sensible girl wanted to shelter!

When we got going, she pulled pretty hard to start with, but settled down and her tail was constantly wagging, even in the rain.

A couple of photos:





Claire walked her today:

"I walked Milly today and agree wholeheartedly with Janet, great dog. can't see that she will sit around with us too long!










Difficult to photograph as she is always looking around to see what's happening next"!

*Milly is currently in boarding kennels and would benefit from some TLC in a foster home until her forever home comes along. Are you able to help her?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Claire:

"What a fab no nonsense girl our Milly is, a superb walking companion for Finlay to show him that other dogs are fun fun fun. Milly pulled a little at the start of the walk and was a lot happier when she went on an extender and could have an explore n snuffle about.

Janet and I thought they looked like a pair of little carriage dogs!









Smiley!









Pssssssst ...... i think Janet has a pocket full of liver cake!









great gal"!

*Milly is currently in boarding kennels and would benefit from some TLC in a foster home until her forever home comes along. Are you able to help her?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Tony, one of our kennel walker volunteers:

"I walked Milly for the first time today. I can only agree with what everyone has already said. She really is a lovely dog.

She is very affectionate, but not too in-your-face. When I bent down to put her harness on she was very well behaved.

I found her to have good manners on the walk and whenever I called her back she was at my feet in a flash.

We stopped for a bit of a cuddle and she just leans into you smiling away. I can't see her having to wait for a home for long and they will be very lucky to have such a great dog".





*Milly is currently in boarding kennels and could really benefit from some home comforts in a foster home until her forever home comes along. Can you help her please?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update by two of our volunteer kennel walkers on Milly:

*Kate:*

"Had a really, really lovely walk with Milly today. We walked with Jayne and Cassie for about an hour and she was a very good girl. Very keen to get out of the kennels and follow every nice scent she could find. After half an hour she had used up some of her spare energy and then she walked on a nice loose lead. She loved all the puddles and insisted on wading through most of them, almost pulling me into a couple!! She was a joy today".

The camera is over there!!


Very good girl!


*Tony:*

"I had another lovely walk today with Milly. Alongside Wendy and Finlay which made it all the more enjoyable.

Milly and Finlay get on so well that it was such a pleasure to walk them together. The weather was also beautiful which makes a nice change from trees blowing horizontally in the wind and rain. This time it was more Milly pulling me horizontally, almost face first into the puddles!

We saw some other dogs whilst we were on our little adventure and Milly was very well behaved with them. One of the dogs kept trying to sniff her and I just called her on quietly and she happilly ignored him and came with me. What a good girl. She's always so happy and smiley which makes me happy and smiley"!







*This girl needs a break from kennels and some foster care if anyone is able to take her for a while? Otherwise she is just patiently waiting for her forever home to come along and adopt her!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Kate, one of our walking volunteers:

Milly has a sore shoulder today so she wasn't able to have a long walk, but we did take her for a very short stroll and gave her lots of hugs and attention. She loved the all over scratches that Wendy gave her. She was super cuddlesome too.





This is her coy face.....aren't I a pretty girl!



*Milly is currently in boarding kennels. She would really benefit from a foster place. Are you able to foster her? Could you offer Milly a home?*


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

She is beautiful.. would make a fantastic companion to my dog.
*thinks hard*
*need to sleep on it & talk to family*
:001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Wendy walked the lovely Milly yesterday while Kate walked Fin. Milly was full of beans and very keen to explore everything. Here are a few photos of the lovely girl...





*Milly is currently in boarding kennels and she would really love some time in a foster home. If you are able to foster her please get in touch.*



*If you are interested in re-homing Milly please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Kate, one of our volunteer walkers:

Milly was uber keen to get out for a walk. We walked her with little Spicy and she behaved impeccably. They were both very keen to experience the snow with Milly ending up with icicles hanging from her chops as she would insist on snuffling through it!

Don't you just love her ears?? They seem to streamline with her body when she wants to get some speed up 



She wanted to look at her Christmas best for this photo shoot so we obliged!





*Milly is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break. She absolutely loves walking in the snow, but would love to be able to sit by the fire afterwards! If you think you could foster Milly then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

*If you are interested in re-homing Milly please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.[/b]


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Milly really enjoyed getting lots of cuddles and a run about in the paddock. Get ready to be blown away by this girls beauty!







*Milly is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break and a few more cuddles! If you think you could foster Milly then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Milly then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Milly from one of our volunteers:

We took marvellous Millie and Finlay for a walk together today and she was a little excitable at first, but soon settled down. She has a fantastic range of commands and likes to run to the end of the lead and then scamper back to you and repeat until satisfied!

After walking her we took her back for a play in the paddock as well and had great fun. She loves to chase a ball and we were surprised to learn that she can bring the ball back and drop it when asked. She is such a fantastic dog with a real sunny air to her that makes you sure she would be a delight to have around all the time.

Such fun to be around and 100% ready for that perfect home.





*Milly is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break! If you think you could foster Milly then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Milly then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteers on Milly:

I really noticed today that our Milly has an expanding waist line! More exercise needed for this young lady!

I still cannot believe it is a year since I first met Milly. She was at the Farnham kennels for a while before she came to us. Such a dear little soul, all she wants is her humans to love. But in the meantime 



These two just make me laugh - they are both so selective about which other dogs they will tolerate and now a year on, they pootle about together like an old married couple. Clearly they have sorted out the rules between them. I think they go something like Milly is in charge and will be in front - Finlay agrees as Milly does find some really good smells etc,etc!

I could only get one other photo of Milly with her wonderful ears up



Lovely, lovely girl!

*Milly is currently in boarding kennels waiting for her forever home to come along. If you think you could foster Milly and give her a break from kennel life, even for a short while - then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Milly then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteers on Milly:

Milly and I spent some time together in the paddock today and then went out for a walk in the woods. She wasn't interested in playing in the paddock and instead spent most of the time close to me, leaning on my leg!

This young tree seemed to be irresistible today 






* Milly is currently in boarding kennels waiting for her forever home to come along. If you think you could foster Milly and give her a break from kennel life, even for a short while - then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Milly then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We love Milly! Whats not to love?

So pretty and so full of fun ...





*Ideally Milly would really benefit from a break from kennels and some TLC! If you think you could foster Milly then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Milly then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lee, one of our volunteers:

"Meet and walked Milly today she is a fantastic dog! I really enjoyed being with her - she's active, friendly and very responsive to call backs on her lead and waiting when asked to. She took no notice of other dogs from the kennel or dogs we passed by whilst on our walk. I think Milly is a gem"!










*Milly is currently in boarding kennels. Could you consider fostering Milly? If you would like to know more there are more details on our forum on this link: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Fostering

If you are interested in re-homing Milly please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been patiently waiting for my forever home to come along since April 2010! Where are you, I'm packed, ready & waiting!



Milly is currently in boarding kennels. Could you consider fostering Milly? If you would like to know more there are more details on our forum on this link: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Fostering

If you are interested in re-homing Milly please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

***bump***


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Milly is lucky enough to have been given some weekend breaks from kennel life. Here is an update from her weekend fosterer:

I cannot find the right words to describe how GOOD, CLEAN, CALM, POLITE, GENTLE AND JUST PURFECT MILLY IS.

She arrived in our house and was completely relaxed about everything (apart from panting as it was so hot and I think she is not used to being in a house). She didn't take any notice of outside noises or inside stuff like the dishwasher or the washing machine.

She didn't get on any of the sofa's or the bed unless she was invited and at night, when we first went to bed, we invited her on our bed and she very carefully got on and gave us both a gentle kiss and then got off and slept ALL NIGHT IN HER BED that was next to us. I got up at about 4am for the loo and she came with me to see what I was up to and then came back to the bedroom with me and got back in her own bed - Bless her.

She didn't make any mess at all, she knew to ask to go out for the loo.

She knew she had to sit and wait for her meals and only went to eat it when I said "take it".

SHE IS JUST PURFECT AND EASY AND CLEAN. PLEASE CAN SOMEONE GIVE HER A CHANCE.

Here are some pictures of her weekend...





























Look, she looks like she has always been living there doesn't she.

*Milly desperately needs a home of her own  she has spent far too much time in kennels. Can you offer her a chance and a forever home?

If you are interested in re-homing Milly please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Milly is currently in boarding kennels and also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing Milly please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog has now found a forever home!


----------

